# AC problem



## TxBuilder (Mar 7, 2006)

Here is the problem. The AC turns on and blows cold but the strength of it blowing is not strong.

What part do you think is failing?


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 7, 2006)

Change your filter.
Then check to see what is stuck in your return duct.
Last you have a damaged squirrel cage.


----------



## TxBuilder (Mar 7, 2006)

Filter looks fine. It was all ducts. This is a house we in option period with.


----------



## TxBuilder (Mar 8, 2006)

Turned out it was the coil in the inside unit. It has a leak. However, they just replaced it in '03. Do coils fail that fast?


----------



## Aceinstaller (Mar 8, 2006)

No,  most coils outlast condensing units much of the time.  sounds like you have just had some bad luck with this.

It does happen sometimes, but most of the leaks that I find are in the connection to the coil and the connection to the condensing unit.

I am assuming that the leak that you speak of is freon, not water from the condensate.  If its a leak from the condensate, more than likely, it is from the coil bieng installed out of level.  or a clog in the drain.


----------



## TxBuilder (Mar 8, 2006)

Nope it was freon. Evidence with oil on the coil? That sound right?


----------



## Aceinstaller (Mar 8, 2006)

It is a sign of a possible leak. in which a service tech will troubleshoot the coil to see where the leak is.  But I would find the leak before replacing the coil.


----------



## sicko (Jul 4, 2006)

I hate to bring back an old post but...._"__ Here is the problem. The AC turns on and blows cold but the strength of it blowing is not strong."_
Did you ever find out what the problem was? Iread the last post and it was said that freon was the problem but........ How does that affect the blower?


----------



## Fat Eddy (Jul 9, 2006)

It may have frozen the coil, therefore limiting the air flow across it.

Fat Eddy

www.airconditioning-help.com


----------



## sicko (Jul 12, 2006)

oh okay..
 Thanks


----------



## Dee (Jul 15, 2006)

My coil was replaced before the warrenty expired.  It was replaced.  Then it broke again.  what happens is that I turn the unit to 78 or 80 and the unit does not blow out cold air.  I was told by a repairman that the unit has had coil problems and most of my neighbors have.  The unit is now 8 years old and last year it was repaired twice this year once and it is now broken (no cold air)  Any suggestions?


----------



## glennjanie (Jul 15, 2006)

Hi Dee:
Open the coil cabinet and see if the coil is cool, then go outside and put your hands on the 2 copper lines attached to the condenser unit, the large line should be cool (maybe sweating) and the small one should be rather warm. Another quick test is, hold your hand over the condenser fan and see if it is putting out warm air. If these conditions don't exist it is possible you are out of refrigerant. The outdoor condenser coil should be cleaned every year; if it hasn't that would be one thing you can do without spending a lot. Caution, service men love to sell refrigerant, "it just needed a little gas" they say. The refrigerant is in liquid form, picks up heat when it evaporates (in the coil), the hot gas goes to the compressor where it is pressurized and the condenser makes it turn to liquid again. Clean first, gas last. (service men hate that)
I can't believe you need another coil this quick; its nothing for them to last 20years or more.
Glenn


----------

